# Not Well Known Super Heroes...Name your Favorite



## Colesy (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought this would be fun...I am a middle aged guy (husband and father of 3), who still enjoys Super Heroes.

As you can see by my avatar I am a Mon-El fan.

Anywho...try and add pics if you can.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Uzbek-man.  He was famous back in my country... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not here...


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 23, 2008)

Cockroach Man


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 23, 2008)

Iron Man! Woot!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Atom:





Air Wave:





Plastic Man:




Yes I believe that is his front that the old man is grasping.


----------



## Colesy (Apr 23, 2008)

How about Captain Canuck!


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2008)

Super Hrvoje. 

(Pronounced _Super Hrvoye_ in English. I think.)


----------



## chalupa (Apr 23, 2008)

Captain Falcon


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 23, 2008)

chalupa said:
			
		

> Captain Falcon



1. Captain Falcon was an F-Zero Pilot and a bounty hunter
2. Captain Falcon was widely renown through F-Zero and his appearances in Super Smash Bros


----------



## chalupa (Apr 23, 2008)

I try to make joke, but fail.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2008)

supergirl





and the flash


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Apr 23, 2008)

Captain Planet






He's a hero.


And he also has a sweet mullet.


----------



## Jax (Apr 23, 2008)

*LADIES MAN*


----------



## Akoji (Apr 23, 2008)

I second John Constantine


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 23, 2008)

Who didn't know Flash?


Kamen Rider


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Kikkoman!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 23, 2008)

Forgot about my other child.. The Super Hobo!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2008)

Usagi Yojimbo


----------



## Devante (Apr 23, 2008)

Too Much Coffee Man

Look him up!


----------



## Spikey (Apr 23, 2008)

lagman


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 23, 2008)

My dad, you don't know him.


----------



## lagman (Apr 23, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> lagman




_lagman watches his new avatar, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it._


----------



## vgambit (Apr 23, 2008)

The Multiple Man. He can make a pretty much infinite amount of copies of himself, then send them out to learn stuff. After they go through law school, become shaolin masters, etc., he absorbs them and gains all of their knowledge.


----------



## Beware (Apr 23, 2008)

Quailman!

http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toond...rs/quailman.jpg


----------



## Dack (Apr 23, 2008)

I always liked the old Charlton comics superheroes:

Dynamo - had a belt that made him strong.
Blue Beetle - Egyptian scarab beetle powered guy
Norman (?) - who could transfer his spirit between robotic models
Nemesis - can't remember exactly but he was a bit spritual IIRC
Captain Atom - American nuked and given the power of atom bombs
Peter Cannon - Thunderbolt - given mystic powers in Tibet - "I Can do it, Iwill do it, I MUST do it"

Some were rejigged by DC a few years ago I seem to remember.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Apr 23, 2008)

People have named several heroes who have had their own movies....

I thought this was not well known heroes.

Super Hrvoye was a good mention. I've never heard of him. He seems interesting.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 23, 2008)

supercow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the maxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Powdered Toast Man


----------



## Dack (Apr 23, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Powdered Toast Man



I think that may be powdered toast woman


----------



## Colesy (Apr 23, 2008)

Nuh NUh Nuh NUh

CATMAN!!!


----------



## Colesy (Apr 23, 2008)

This hero is cool...from Australia...comes WRAITH!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

Dack said:
			
		

> I always liked the old Charlton comics superheroes:
> 
> Dynamo - had a belt that made him strong.
> Blue Beetle - Egyptian scarab beetle powered guy
> ...



Some of them were Alan Moore's basis for The Watchmen ... after DC refused to let him actually use the Charlton characters, he simply based characters on them ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> People have named several heroes who have had their own movies....
> 
> I thought this was not well known heroes.



Constantine is known by most only as the character played by Keanu Reeves ... not as many know the 'real' John Constantine ...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the Constantine in that movie is just different, not only in look but in voice, mind and everything else.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Dack (Apr 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might recognise my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the film actually looks quite good (!) - http://watchmenmovie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

Dack said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I was explaining for the benefit of others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, the film looks okay ... but the Comedian was mis-cast ... should have been me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF They cast Spider Jerusalem as Rorschach?
or
WTF They cast mthrnite as Rorshach?
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0355097/


----------



## Dack (Apr 23, 2008)

And at least the pirate story is going to be included on the DVD release.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2008)

Dack said:
			
		

> And at least the pirate story is going to be included on the DVD release.


That's a shame, wanted it in the cinema release.


----------



## Colesy (Apr 23, 2008)

From Russia...Octobriana


----------



## Zonix (Apr 23, 2008)

Mermaid Man and Barnacle Boy!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2008)

The People's Poet


----------



## woland84 (Apr 23, 2008)

The Tick


----------



## matriculated (Apr 23, 2008)

About Constantine: The artists on Swamp Thing kept bugging Alan Moore about creating a character that looked like Sting. So much so that they would insert him as a background character in a couple of issues. I think I remember an issue where someone gets impaled by a swordfish. If you look around that panel, you can see a grinning Sting look-a-like. Moore finally relented and created John Constantine. 

As for the Watchmen movie - I really have no faith in it. 12, 24 page comics condensed into 2 hours? I really liked the 300 - I think it was an improvement on Frank Miller's book - but Alan Moore's stories have some sort of movie curse on them (I guess V for Vendetta was ok). I'm really curious if they're going to stick with the ending or come up with something new - because, really, the ending was pretty out there (I'm talking about the New York scene). I wonder if they also have full frontal nudity with Dr. Manhattan.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 23, 2008)

Lobo.






Need I say more?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 23, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Lobo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fortunecity... indeed, you don't need to say any more. they have web hosting and domain names... oh... wait. What super hero...?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Need I say more?



Yes, you do.

Lobo is one of the most over-rated characters of all time ... after the exceptionally over-rated Wolverine, that is ...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL catman and lagman XD

edit: sandman





i read all the comics as a kid.


----------



## Dack (Apr 23, 2008)

I forgot of course  Marshal Law - one of my all time favourites.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2008)

LMAO as there are other countries with heroes, meet the wrath of...

CAPTAIN BRITAIN!!





there is dangermouse too.


----------



## Zendrik (Apr 23, 2008)

My favorite superhero of all time is Deadpool, although he may be a little more known than others due to X-men Legends 2 and Marvel Ultimate Alliance. I still don't think he is too well known though. My next would be Doctor Strange. But he was also in MUA and he just had an animated movie for him so he might be on the more well known side of the argument also.


----------



## funem (Apr 23, 2008)

Though well known to comic readers but not so well know outside that circle, it has surprised me how Hollywood whilst looking for a marketable character that would look good with all the special effects technology available today have completely overlooked or bypassed Green Lantern. Hal Jordan his alter ego, a test pilot, a great angle for a film to start with. Has a ring that can summon forth anything that he can imagine, special effects guys could have a field day, it also gives him the ability to fly, even in space. There have been a number of times a film was discussed but they just always seem to fall off the radar. A major DC character but a much overlooked asset outside the comic page. I have been reading comics ( not so much now ) on and off for 30 years and it always strikes me how bad DC have been marketing their characters, there has been a TV series of the Flash and that was so dire, there was a real good fan film made with Lobo "The Lobo Paramilitary Christmas Special"  but nothing official was still quite good, you should try and check it out along with the dozen or so web episodes that appeared on his own website.

Of some of the others mentioned here, the Max had a cartoon on MTV which was really good and was just like the comic. Plastic Man also had an animated TV series.The original Lobo Mini series of comics that came after his initial appearance in Omega Men were great reads after that they watered him down to much and just misused the character so badly it was a crying shame.

One other great underrated Comic that would have made a real good Saturday morning cartoon type show was Metal Men, another DC comic and one of me person favourites...

Jeez I could go on for days so I better stop now


----------



## Gian (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## neveras (Apr 23, 2008)

Not really a super hero per se, but I have to put my vote in for the bad ass that is Preacher.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 24, 2008)

Miracleman.


God that seri4es was so awesome. Too bad they ended it so goddamn soon and Todd McFarlane is being a bitch and won't give the rights to the second writer, Neil Gaiman...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

awdogum ftw


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Though well known to comic readers but not so well know outside that circle, it has surprised me how Hollywood whilst looking for a marketable character that would look good with all the special effects technology available today have completely overlooked or bypassed Green Lantern. Hal Jordan his alter ego, a test pilot, a great angle for a film to start with. Has a ring that can summon forth anything that he can imagine, special effects guys could have a field day, it also gives him the ability to fly, even in space.



Green Lantern has been under option by a movie company for a couple years now ... they have until 2011 to start filming, then they lose the option ...


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2008)

Somkey bear was my childhood hero:


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool thread!


Basically *Firestorm *was by far my favorite superhero, is is basically able to to anything! as he controls atoms.
He is also very unique because he us the fusion of two people.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> Cool thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's been more than two people lol


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> VVoltz™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?, well, I never read a comic about him, I just met him in the TV series, he was the AWESOMO!, besides him i think you, thebobevil are my favorite lesser super(anti)hero. =)


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 24, 2008)

Since someone already did Filipino superheroes...








			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Zaturnnah, a powerful and voluptuous female with large red hair and a muscular physique, is reminiscent of the DC Comics character Wonder Woman and the classic Filipino superhero Darna. The distinct difference is the sexuality of her alter ego Ada, who is an effeminate homosexual male. The proprietor of a small town beauty salon, Ada receives a huge stone that, when ingested, physically transforms him into Zsazsa Zaturnnah.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

*Does the Snoopy Happy Dance*


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 24, 2008)

She is also cool:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

Zatanna is awesome ... they are really doing better and better things with her, all the time ...

Did you see her in the Trenchcoat Brigade mini, when she turns out to be an ex of John Constantine?

Or, more recently, when she was trying to help Mary Marvel cope with her new powers, and the influences of Eclipso?


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2008)

Dominiatrix.  Not even joking.  Anyone here read her comics?  It's pretty sexy and awesome.


----------



## 2002120141 (Apr 24, 2008)

mighty mouse


----------



## PBC (Apr 24, 2008)

First the joke (Ah Ha) 




Then... Dawn By Linsner






She may not be a "superhero" but she makes me a man-o-steel if you get what I'm saying...


----------



## funem (Apr 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeh I know but unfortunately this is not the first time its been like this, Crying shame really, it has all the elements needed to make a good summer blockbuster film, asuming they dont screw it up like they always do by changing the key elements of the story.

Firestorm was a cool character when it first came out, didnt like DC's reboot of the character though, its just not the same.

One strange hero I remember was "Brother Power the Geek" a strange character that was even picked up by briefly by Neil Gaiman and then Mike Allred.

One of my favorites and very underrated because it looks like a kids comic was Bone by Jeff Smith. If you like comics you really must have a look at it, it can move slowly at times but the characters and dialogue are excelent and can be read by a kid and an adult, working on many different levels, there has been a game made of it and a film is being looked at. 

Then you can move on to concrete and then cerberus the aardvark ( which had a crossover with spawn at one point )


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What you may not know is, this time, it will get made, as superheroes are the flavor of the moment ... over 30 superhero movies are in script approval, pre-pre, casting, pre-production, and production, at this time ... with more being optioned almost weekly ... from the major to the obscure ...


----------



## funem (Apr 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh I know this, its been like this for years ( as I said I have been reading comics for over 30 years ). Most times they either let is slide because its not a safe bet like Batman and Superman or something that can apeal to a more mature audience like Blade, or make a crap film to keep the rights like  Roger Corman's Fantastic Four movie....


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Green Lantern has been under option by a movie company for a couple years now ... they have until 2011 to start filming, then they lose the option ...


They'll probably see how JLA movie does (if it ever happens) before deciding whether to carry on with it.  It should fail unless its animated.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

JLA movie was years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Piece o' crap TV movie ... lol

Speaking as someone who spent years in the film industry ... I can post my IMDB page link, if ya really want ... the Hollywood attitude towards superhero flicks has really changed ... fewer options are being allowed to slip through the net ... most are now being exploited ...

The only ones that are slipping, at the moment, tend to be the 'uncastables' ... movies that they simply cannot cast, due to a total lack of appropriate, and interested, artists ...


----------



## funem (Apr 24, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to see how bad a comic adaptation can get check out "Legends of the Superheroes" a two part live action sort of Superfriends, Justice League mix. It had Adam West and Burt Ward in it but even that couldnt save it. I still shudder thinking about it even now...... Oh that had Green Lantern in it.... nope sorry cant go on, it really was that bad....


Legends of the Superheroes






JLA Movie





That has to be the fattest Atom I have ever seen


----------



## Man18 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have been reading comics since I was little, I have always preffed Marvel.

One comic book char that everyone seems to know his name but nothing about him which drives me nuts. He is one of the most underrated comic book characters out there that many people just think he was cool in a movie but dont bother to actually read any of the comics.







He is the man, he pwns just about everyone.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

A Silver Surfer movie is coming ...


----------



## funem (Apr 24, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> I have been reading comics since I was little, I have always preffed Marvel.
> 
> One comic book char that everyone seems to know his name but nothing about him which drives me nuts. He is one of the most underrated comic book characters out there that many people just think he was cool in a movie but dont bother to actually read any of the comics.
> 
> ...



Love him, I got a VF (very fine) copy of Fantastic Four 48 for my 30th birtday.... one of my prized possesions.


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 24, 2008)

How about Supervillains?

One of my favourites is Bullseye: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I secretly wish I had his ability! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Superheroes, my favourite is probably the Green Lantern, mentioned earlier in the thread!  I see the mentions of a possible movie?  If true, I think it would be awesome!  I also like The Flash from the DC universe.


----------



## Colesy (Apr 24, 2008)

Not trying to rekindle this thread

BUT COME ON....BOUNCING BOY?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 24, 2008)

Bouncing Boy is pimp. Any fat guy that can get it on with a hot girl that can split into 2 hot girls (formerly 3) is awesome in my book.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 25, 2008)

Deadpool.

He needs no explanation, he is just that awesome.

And hilarious.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> A Silver Surfer movie is coming ...


I thought it already came out.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 25, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He uhm "costarred" in the latest Fantastic Four movie....


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 25, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't that still count?  Like wasn't it called Rise of the Silver Surfer or something?  Is that still a movie on him or the F4?


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 25, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was called "Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer"

Notice how the Silver surfer is only in the subtitle, and not the title.
How could you think that that move was about him? He just helped the FF, there wasn't really any backstory or anything regarding the Silver Surfer, something movies generally do if it's the main character...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 25, 2008)

My favorite unsung super hero is "Kick Ass Man."


----------



## JPH (Apr 25, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Captain Planet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

_Captain Planet...he's our hero! Gonna take pollution down to zero!_

Seriously, what's not awesome about a blue-guy-with-a-green-mullet-who-played-in-a-lame-90's-cartoon-show superhero?

Captain Planet, reppin' the E-A-R-T-H. Sup, dawg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Besides Captain Planet, I'm gonna go with Dash from the Incredibles.

He's young, super fast and comes from a Pixar movie.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah I remember watching the Captain Planet movie on VHS when I was younger, It was a great movie.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 25, 2008)

Invisible man


----------



## PBC (Apr 25, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah someone forgot to tell atom he is supposed to be 99.999999999999% empty space.
Go Go gadget trivial knowledge!


Ohh and about those planeteers...anyone else find some of their abilities abit race determined??? if not racist. Black kid is Earth and wearing armbands and junk. Asain water kid is all scientific. Dumb white male with fire. and the ultimate copout giving the latinokid the power of heart and his best friend being a monkey....I'm half joking..but half not...  Its kinda like how the black ranger was black and the yellow ranger was asian.

Ps. I really want to meet a putty in real life. (this might be my next halloween costume) and damn i wish normal people shot sparks when you hit them.


----------

